

Cannondale's electronic suspension system, hands-on - siculars
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/09/cannondales-mind-blowing-simon-electronic-suspension-system-han/

======
siculars
The second video on that page has more detail on the platform and what we
might see from Cannondale in the future. I love seeing the effect that
miniaturization has on traditionally analogue industries. The system
demonstrated here employs an lcd display, processor chip, electro-mechanical
dampener and fast response accelerometer, all talking over a usb bus. I'm sure
I'm missing something but that's a hell of a lot of tech to put in a front
suspension fork weighing in at 4.5lbs.

